# Pump motor - Western Ultramount



## Nji911 (Sep 12, 2017)

What's the life expectancy on the pump motor of an Ultra mount. I bought a used 8' Ultramount this season and it was in need of some TLC. I did some welding, replaced bolts, sanded and painted, changed fluid with a new reservoir. The pump motor is original to the plow, I'm guessing 8 years old or so. Has some rust on the outside and around the connections. I'm considering just putting a new one on before the season starts since it is the only piece of the plow I haven't really touched. So my question is whether or not to replace or leave as is (if it's not a part that tends to fail.) Opinions are appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If all operations are fine. I'd leave it alone.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if concerned, have a rebuild kit put in it and tested, but if it ant broke why mess with it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

On some of the older ones, didn't you need a alignment tool to put the pump on,? Not sure.


----------



## Nji911 (Sep 12, 2017)

Have any of you replaced the motor before. It looked straight forward , bolt on. But I've never done it before so I have no idea if there's more to it once it comes off. Sounds like I'll leave it alone.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as the bolts cone out, and the motor is not seized to the pump.
Had a few that were hard to get off the pump assm.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Had one a while back, that electric motor was seized on, the corrosion in it I could not believe.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Nji911 said:


> Have any of you replaced the motor before. It looked straight forward , bolt on. But I've never done it before so I have no idea if there's more to it once it comes off. Sounds like I'll leave it alone.


Are you in New Jersey?


----------



## Nji911 (Sep 12, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> Are you in New Jersey?


I am in Upstate NY, Rochester.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

In all my wears of working on DD plows I have only seen a few motors fail. Now I have replaced 100's of Meyer motors.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Guy said it still worked!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

kimber750 said:


> In all my wears of working on DD plows I have only seen a few motors fail. Now I have replaced 100's of Meyer motors.


a lot of good shops around you, could stop and get an opinion from one you like and will use


----------

